# Is a fully-loaded trailer more stable than an empty one?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

How you load the trailer with stuff other than the horses and how you load your truck with stuff can make a sway situation worse regardless of having those bars attached or not.
Do some research on load balancing and how to load so you understand what it takes in geometry, ratios of....
Your trailer is designed the most weight is over the axle and sort of front 1/3 from the factory where all those ratios are made, planned-for and accomplished.
A empty trailer has a bit more bounce to it cause it is designed to carry a load...in your case, you over-sized quite a bit by upgrading stall length and width to think larger than W/B....so your suspension was made to handle the nearer 2,000 pound animal each and instead yours come in half those weights...
So you bet, you do feel that trailer behind you bounce and wiggle empty some...if you did not I would be more concerned in honesty.
If you trailered your two then took mine who are about 1,300 a piece your trailer rides different..._it should._
🐴...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

There are too many factors and conditions to make a blanket statement. Winds - cross or straight, speed of the wind, gusts, road conditions, over water (bridge) or over road, speed of the vehicle, type of trailer, open or closed. Loaded is more likely to roll than unloaded but centering your load and placing it to the front not back makes it more stable. Unloaded takes longer to stop than loaded. Know your vehicle and drive it enough to understand what you are feeling when it responds to weather and road conditions. Know your trailer and how it responds loaded or unloaded and drive it enough both ways to to again understand what you are feeling in response.. what is normal and what is not..

I haven't hauled a live load in a while but hay, I've hauled plenty. That also makes a difference as a live load will shift. How they are loaded can make a difference in stability and amount or direction they can shift, as can their size and height. Whether the vehicle is sized correctly to do the job you are asking but you have already covered that ground.

The short answer is it depends.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

Bumper pull or gooseneck? With a gooseneck, I wouldn't think it would make much difference. A bumper pull is another story. With a bumper pull, I always try to not pull more weight than what the truck weighs. But I'm sure there is equipment available to make that situation safer.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Bumper pull. Truck weighs 6k pounds.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> I had driven the trailer in windy conditions for the first time last week, and there were a few times where I felt like the trailer was wiggly.
> 
> Bumper pull.


This is the exact reason that I personally will NEVER own a bumper pull. You get the sway in a bad side wind. In my opinion, not much you can do about it except drive slower. Even if you have more weight in the trailer, once the sway "gets going" it'll keep going until you decrease momentum (Speed) to stop it.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Ever since I saw the wind take a Swift truck and slam it down in the median, I am a lot more cautious about wind and an empty trailer. Even loaded, if it's really windy, I'm not going. There are a reason for wind restraints on big trucks, and if a driver is pulling even a small 2 horse, you'd best pay attention to the wind. 
Ice is another I am VERY careful on. 
Don't be fooled by 4 wheel drive, that helps you go, but it does nothing to help you stop. Besides, if it's that nasty out, do you really want to go? I don't! 
I've pulled everything from a 2 horse trailer, to a 48 foot bull wagon. Pay attention to the weather you are going in. Then ask yourself, do I really want to go when it's nasty? I sure don't.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Winds will affect any vehicle with a higher profile. Your trailer is no different. Yes, a loaded trailer with more weight will shift less but the height of the trailer makes a difference.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

beau159 said:


> This is the exact reason that I personally will NEVER own a bumper pull. You get the sway in a bad side wind. In my opinion, not much you can do about it except drive slower. Even if you have more weight in the trailer, once the sway "gets going" it'll keep going until you decrease momentum (Speed) to stop it.


Imagine the force of the swings if the trailer weighs more than the truck.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

charrorider said:


> Imagine the force of the swings if the trailer weighs more than the truck.


That actually makes little sense when my neighbors tractor-trailer can be loaded to 80,000 pounds and his tractor weighs about 30,000 pounds so all the rest of that loads sits on his 53' trailer he drives around the USA....some 50,000 pounds.
Load and know how to load....*that* is the secret.

This member has more than adequate truck to handle her trailer, being a bumper pull or gooseneck.
_No one has a 5th wheel hitch trailer unless they also hold a CDL of proper designation cause its illegal and law enforcement would love to nail you and shut you down!_
The member has heard and did the research for what kind of trailer to purchase and own...
She has used her good judgement and deciphering skills, listened/read countless articles and threads, blogs and talked to many.
She has put every kind of safety equipment available on the market today on her rig.

As for what may sway more....
If gusts of wind, poor road surface or a myriad of other conditions appear a poorly loaded tractor trailer can sway with that pin-hitch it rides on called a 5th wheel plate....just like a gooseneck or bumper pull trailer can.
Let us put some faith in the driver behind the wheel to make good choices of safe road conditions to drive in or stop and get off the road till conditions improve with regards to weather or you shift your load some for better ride handling.
If you are traveling and hear/read of high-wind warnings or adverse driving conditions posted, pay heed to them cause you are vulnerable as is_ every vehicle on the road, cars included._
Yes, the higher the vehicle, the larger the flat surface area the more you can catch cross-winds and such...
Be alert, be careful and don't drive beyond your ability so the best chance of success you have reaching your intended destination travels with you....
For all who travel ..
I was given a ornament/pin many years ago that clips to my sun-visor as a reminder...
_*"NEVER DRIVE FASTER THAN YOUR GUARDIAN ANGEL CAN FLY...." *_
I happen to live by and with that saying....so far in all my years of private and commercial driven travel, I have always arrived alive and in good health as well as my companions and our livestock.
I intend to keep that record intact and happening.

AC, continue to drive and practice in all weather conditions so you have the best skills to handle whatever is thrown at you driving anything, anywhere. Keep your skills sharp and reflexes fast...
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

What I have read is that a good safety margin is that the trailer not weigh more than half again what the truck weighs. In which case I'm fine. I mean, realistically, how could people tow heavy three and four horse trailers with the trucks they do if the truck had to weigh more than the trailer? 

I wonder if the trucks @horselovinguy is talking about are somehow different, being as their only purpose is hauling trailers? I mean, maybe there is a different rule of thumb for them?


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

@horselovinguy said "Load and know how to load....*that* is the secret. 

So true! 

We were coming out of Nebraska one time, headed west. I80 was closed down due to high winds. So we picked up 2 other trucks that had been stuck in Cheyenne for about a week, they were afraid to even try it. We got them behind us, and there is a back way that keeps you off Elk Mountain. It was still "iffy". You'd be going along, and lose complete sight of your trailer, feel it pulling you. Make your corrections, get it lined out again, and keep on trucking. 

The point is, if you are in a very windy area. Don't be afraid to stop and wait it out. Then, if you can follow someone that has a lot more experience, do what they do, and slow down, you can make it. Most won't slow down tho. 

Don't be afraid of pulling a trailer. But you do have to respect it, and the conditions. Use your head, slow down, and you can be safe. But, if conditions are bad, don't be afraid to stop either and wait it out.

And as Horselovinguy says, know how to load your load if you're pulling a larger trailer. That's an absolute must.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Zimalia22 said:


> Don't be afraid of pulling a trailer. But you do have to respect it, and the conditions. Use your head, slow down, and you can be safe. But, if conditions are bad, don't be afraid to stop either and wait it out.


Thanks, that is a great quote. I tend to be one of those people who pushes herself, personally, possibly too far, but I'm pretty sure that if conditions were bad I'd just try to wait it out. Better safe than sorry.


----------

